# Pictures Of Jethro



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

*UPDATED: Pictures Of Jethro*

Here are some pictures of the pup we adopted a little over a month ago. We know he is at least mostly Chocolate Lab. We think he may have come from a breeder because he already had his dew claws removed. So who knows maybe he is Pure Lab, Maybe not, but we don't care either way. All we know for sure is that he is 100% goof ball. 

Hopefully these aren't to huge.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

And the last one












Hope you enjoy these. More to come once we get out and doing more stuff.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics, looks like he is a purebreed, but who knows anymore these days! You can tell he has goofy written all over his face!!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a handsome boy! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

He is beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He really is lovely. Your German Shepherd is up there in gorgeousness as well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh, great pictures. Thanks for sharing!!
I just LOVE his eyes. :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Adorable! My fave is the one with your GSD. They look like best buds already!

Love the econo size of Natures Miracle in the background. A must for any puppy owner, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments. And yes the stain cleaner is a must. So far we have had him for almost 2 months i think and only 2 accidents. One was my fault, I got him too excited and he just wee'd. the other he was testing the waters i think. Lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ah, he is adorable! I can tell he is so sweet....and goofy! :tongue: It looks like they have become good buddies. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:

BTW, I love Nature's Miracle too!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great looking puppy! We had a labrador once......you are in for a handful of bouncing puppy there! They are so sweet and have such adorable faces, just to make up for the mischief they get into :smile: Keep the pictures coming as he grows up. I LOVE his name !!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy. I too love the shot of him with you GSD (who is also gorgeous)!


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Updated Pictures, Sorry they are a little fuzzy, i shot them with my phone. 

The first one was a day or so ago, I was trying to watch T.V. and Jethro was just watching me. LOL











I was outside after work on doggy duty clean up, watering the plants and some yard work. I turned around to find Jethro playing with the leak in the water hose. 









He cracks me up.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I love Labs! And hes a keeper for sure! So darn affectionate and cute who can't help but love a lab! Thanks for sharing!


----------

